# Back from Bosnia



## Popeye (Oct 26, 2001)

Hello, Eric and other members!Just to let those who know me know that I am back from Bosnia.It was a rather good trip home (except for the stomach problems).My aunt who is a nurse in Bosnia insisted that I do some tests for my stomach, for she couldn't believe that I have such symptoms and not be diagnosed with a "disease".They did some tests and they found that I have H PYROLI. They say this bacterium causes all sorts of intestinal problems. The Dr. in Bosnia doesn't think I have IBS, he is certain that all my problems are caused by H PYROLI.I started taking some antibiotics to eliminate H PYROLI, but the situation got reaaalllyyy bad, I had to stop using them. Hypnotherapy was of little help there.Any thoughts on H PYROLI?Thanks!


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Popeye, I would make an appointment with a gi doctor and have them test you for H PYROLI. I don't know enough about it all. I think you can have it and it not effect you or effect you. You need to do some research on it to understand it all and then see a doctor about it. There are quite few people here who know some things about it. I think it may also be possible to have it and IBS. Let us know.Hopefully you has some fun there also.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Popeye, here is some info on it. http://www.niddk.nih.gov/health/digest/pub...ori/hpylori.htm


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Welcome Back Popeye!Sorry about your stomach problems. Getting re-tested here may be a good idea. And perhaps that particular anti-biotic wasn't the best one for you. Maybe they could use a different one if you still test positive for H-Pylori.Hope you can recover quickly and glad you are back.BQ


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Hi Popeye! Glad the trip wan't too bad! Damn stomach though. They always choose the worst times to be a n arse!


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

Hi Popeye:Welcome back.







I'm glad you had a good trip, except for the stomach thing. At least they discovered what it is and can start treating it. Have you told your regular doc yet?JeanG


----------



## Popeye (Oct 26, 2001)

Hello, guys!Thanks for replying.Eric, thanks for the link.Health system in Bosnia is not bad at all.After the end of the civil war in my native city, the Austrians helped the health organization a lot. They had supplied the hospital to which I went with a very recent test for H-PYROLI. When my doctor found out I had H-PYROLI, he said that it is very possible that my problems come from the bacteria, not IBS. But, he said it is very possible to have both- IBS and H-Pyroli. The bacteria may be worsening my symptoms.Anyway, I am kinda disappointed in the Canadian Health System. They tested me for H-PYROLI the first day I told them about my stomach problems in Bosnia, while in Canada nobody has even suggested anything in regard to this bacteria. Canadian doctors are WAY TOO QUICK at diagnosing their patients as having IBS. I mean, I probably have IBS, but I think, all other problems have to be evaluated too.I am going to talk to my GI specialist very soon and insist on having this test done again and start a new treatment.I did have a great time in Bosnia despite the stomach problems. It was nice to experience a slower, more relaxed way of life once again. By the way, it is nice to be here again.Thanks for welcoming me back.


----------



## zayaka26 (Jul 5, 2001)

I hope your GI will give you the test so that you finally get the attention needed. Welcome back.


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

Hi Popeye:If your GI won't do it after you telling him what the other doc said, then find another one. He probably will run the test, though. Keep us updated!







JeanG


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Popeye, let us know how the further testing goes?Glad you had a good time there.keep us updated.


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

Hi Popeyeid you talk to your doc yet? Let us know what happens.







JeanG


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Popeye, I am curious to how its going and if you have seen the doctor yet?


----------



## Popeye (Oct 26, 2001)

Hi, guys!Sorry for not writing for some time.Here's the situation:I went to my GI specialist and told him that they had found H-PYLORI in my blood test in Bosnia. He said that H-PYLORI should be eradicated, because it can cause ulcers and even stomach cancer. But, he also said that H-PYLORI does not cause IBS-like symptoms. He continued asking me about how effective Metamucil was for me, etc., etc. He and his Metamucil....I am sick of those questions... When I came home I posted question on general IBS forum about connection btw. H-PYLORI and IBS. One lady said that she had the exact same symptoms as I do: pain, bloating, excessive gas, etc. When she got rid of H-PYLORI her symptoms improved 99%.So, my Dr., as usual, was pretty discouraging, but I figured that, at least, some of my problems must be caused by the bacteria that can cause cancer.Therefore, I started a treatment for eradication of H-PYLORI. It is supposed to last 7 days. I started 3 days ago. I'll see what happens. I am realy hoping that, at least, some of my symptoms will be gone once I get rid of H-PYLORI.I'll keep you posted.Thanks everybody.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Popeye, let us know how that goes. You can have both. You can also have hp and no symptoms. lets see what this treatment does for you. Ulcer symptoms are different for the most part or have some differences from IBS symptoms.he did not want to do any testing on you?


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

Hi Popeye:I'm glad to hear your doc gave you some medication. It would be nice to have the hp taken care of! Let us know how it goes.







JeanG


----------

